# too much draw on hybrids



## sandylc524 (Dec 10, 2017)

Recently started using hybrid clubs to replace longer irons.

They fly great but the downside is there is a tendency (for me at least) to draw the ball too much. Is this normal for hybrids?

Even the club feels closed at address.

I now play the ball in the middle of my stance and my hands feel as if they are much too forward. But it does cancel the draw a bit. 

Does anybody else have the same experience in having a tendency to draw it too much?

Thanks


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2017)

A very common issue with hybrids.
Mainly because people try to use them as fairway wood replacements ( ball position-wise) than the irons they're designed to replace.
A lot of hybrids are also heavily draw bias..the theory is that the reason you're using hybrids is because you can't hit long irons, therefore you're a bit of a slicer, therefore we need to draw bias these hybrids to stop you slicing it..
There are square sitting hybrids out there but a lot have large offset and, although this won't specifically hit the ball more left, it could put that seed of doubt in your mind that the ball will go left and therefore............
Set up square, ball just in front of centre and imagine you have a 4 iron in your hand....


----------



## IainP (Dec 10, 2017)

As above, some are more bias than others.  What are you using?


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 10, 2017)

IainP said:



			As above, some are more bias than others.  What are you using?
		
Click to expand...

PXG hybrids. Ive already moved one weight in front for a fade setting, but the setting up to the ball is a bit confusing.


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 10, 2017)

Imurg said:



			A very common issue with hybrids.
Mainly because people try to use them as fairway wood replacements ( ball position-wise) than the irons they're designed to replace.
A lot of hybrids are also heavily draw bias..the theory is that the reason you're using hybrids is because you can't hit long irons, therefore you're a bit of a slicer, therefore we need to draw bias these hybrids to stop you slicing it..
There are square sitting hybrids out there but a lot have large offset and, although this won't specifically hit the ball more left, it could put that seed of doubt in your mind that the ball will go left and therefore............
Set up square, ball just in front of centre and imagine you have a 4 iron in your hand....
		
Click to expand...

Ok. Thanks for the inputs. Will give it a try.


----------



## jusme (Dec 10, 2017)

Common complaint of better players (I wouldn't know personally). I don't draw hybrids but a bad shot does go left. I have found over the years that pro versions of hybrids set up square or even a little open. I use these for this reason as I can't stand looking at a closed face


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2017)

sandylc524 said:



			PXG hybrids. Ive already moved one weight in front for a fade setting, but the setting up to the ball is a bit confusing.
		
Click to expand...

have a look at the original M1 hybrid, and switch the weights so the big weight is in the toe, was designed as an anti left hybrid based on feedback from their tour players


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 10, 2017)

fundy said:



			have a look at the original M1 hybrid, and switch the weights so the big weight is in the toe, was designed as an anti left hybrid based on feedback from their tour players
		
Click to expand...

too late. Already bought the pxg hybrids. Will just have to work thru it.


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 10, 2017)

jusme said:



			Common complaint of better players (I wouldn't know personally). I don't draw hybrids but a bad shot does go left. I have found over the years that pro versions of hybrids set up square or even a little open. I use these for this reason as I can't stand looking at a closed face
		
Click to expand...

Wish I knew about this before I bought the pxgs. haha


----------



## jusme (Dec 10, 2017)

Dont know personally about the PXG's but if they don't suit your game I would sell them on and buy ones that do.....why try to change your swing to suit a closed faced club if it's not for you. More harm than good....cut your losses


----------



## the_coach (Dec 10, 2017)

when you went for pxg fitting do you recall how the clubs were set for you to produce what flight - in the fitting the weighted screws would have been put in at the time to produce the optimum flight ?

look at the hybrid set-up as if you using a long iron (as has been said) 

so ball around one ball to one & a half further forwards than center 
so importantly the hands & handle will be more directly in-line with the front half of the ball so the shaft when viewed from face-on looks pretty much vertical

- so very little or no forwards leaning shaft with hands set a ways in-front of the ball that's not what you need at all - 

remember to though it's the grooves you need to line-up at 90Âº to the 'target' & not the top crown line of the club head


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 10, 2017)

I can't use hybrids to save my life, I too find I just hit them with a big draw. I can hit them but I find I have to think about how to set it up and swing it so then I do not concentrate on the shot making hit it anywhere. Gone back to using an iron now and got the MP18-MMC and I love it. I hit it straighter and better than any hybrid I have tried.


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 10, 2017)

jusme said:



			Dont know personally about the PXG's but if they don't suit your game I would sell them on and buy ones that do.....why try to change your swing to suit a closed faced club if it's not for you. More harm than good....cut your losses
		
Click to expand...

good point there. I'll give it another go. adjust the weights a bit more and see if there are improvements.


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 10, 2017)

the_coach said:



			when you went for pxg fitting do you recall how the clubs were set for you to produce what flight - in the fitting the weighted screws would have been put in at the time to produce the optimum flight ?

look at the hybrid set-up as if you using a long iron (as has been said) 

so ball around one ball to one & a half further forwards than center 
so importantly the hands & handle will be more directly in-line with the front half of the ball so the shaft when viewed from face-on looks pretty much vertical

- so very little or no forwards leaning shaft with hands set a ways in-front of the ball that's not what you need at all - 

remember to though it's the grooves you need to line-up at 90Âº to the 'target' & not the top crown line of the club head
		
Click to expand...

actually, because of the closed club face, in order for me to square up the face, I have to set my hands way in front of the ball (shaft leaning forward). It is very similar to how you would hit a punch shot.


----------



## the_coach (Dec 10, 2017)

sandylc524 said:



			actually, because of the closed club face, in order for me to square up the face, I have to set my hands way in front of the ball (shaft leaning forward). It is very similar to how you would hit a punch shot.
		
Click to expand...

fraid all you're doin there is adding a compensation to try to iron a fault out which ain't really advisable to be honest
as that's only really goin to mess up how the upper body stacks on top of the lower body at set-up

hands ahead & forwards leaning shaft if exaggerated some more likely to hood the face at set up unless the hands & handle are also raised higher up some
then how things are at set-up does not necessarily mean that's the same match up in the dynamic impact conditions

for sure to get the optimum from the club don't want the hands set forwards with a bunch of forwards shaft lean at set-up


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 11, 2017)

For those that hook the life out of or over draw hybrids, have you ever tried putting a cut swing on them?

This is coming from someone who used to sling hook every club in the bag.  

Might be worth trying.


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			For those that hook the life out of or over draw hybrids, have you ever tried putting a cut swing on them?

This is coming from someone who used to sling hook every club in the bag.  

Might be worth trying.
		
Click to expand...

great until you double cross one


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 11, 2017)

the_coach said:



			fraid all you're doin there is adding a compensation to try to iron a fault out which ain't really advisable to be honest
as that's only really goin to mess up how the upper body stacks on top of the lower body at set-up

hands ahead & forwards leaning shaft if exaggerated some more likely to hood the face at set up unless the hands & handle are also raised higher up some
then how things are at set-up does not necessarily mean that's the same match up in the dynamic impact conditions

for sure to get the optimum from the club don't want the hands set forwards with a bunch of forwards shaft lean at set-up
		
Click to expand...

You're right. I tried the ff and the ball was flying better:

1) I forced myself to set the club square (I don't know why, but for some reason, the square setting of the club looks as if it is open).
2) Put a fade biased setting on the club.
3) Swung it like an iron.
4) Effort on making sure my grip isn't too strong (I have a tendency to see three knuckles from time to time).

Seems to be working well.

Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 11, 2017)

the_coach said:



			when you went for pxg fitting do you recall how the clubs were set for you to produce what flight - in the fitting the weighted screws would have been put in at the time to produce the optimum flight ?

look at the hybrid set-up as if you using a long iron (as has been said) 

so ball around one ball to one & a half further forwards than center 
so importantly the hands & handle will be more directly in-line with the front half of the ball so the shaft when viewed from face-on looks pretty much vertical

- so very little or no forwards leaning shaft with hands set a ways in-front of the ball that's not what you need at all - 

remember to though it's the grooves you need to line-up at 90Âº to the 'target' & not the top crown line of the club head
		
Click to expand...

Yes! This seems to be where the confusion is setting in. My eyes see the club as square when it is actually closed. Because when you just lay the club on the ground (w/o gripping) - the face is actually square, but it looks like it's open. I don't know why this is so - but that's how it seems to me.

I tried laying it on the ground, THEN gripping the club and the ball flies straight.


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 11, 2017)

jusme said:



			Dont know personally about the PXG's but if they don't suit your game I would sell them on and buy ones that do.....why try to change your swing to suit a closed faced club if it's not for you. More harm than good....cut your losses
		
Click to expand...

don't know why, but it's not limited to pxg's. I tried Ping and TM and they all go left. I think it has something to do with the way I'm seeing the club face. It's already square but to me it looks open - so i end up "squaring" them further to the point that it actually becomes closed.


----------



## sandylc524 (Dec 11, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			For those that hook the life out of or over draw hybrids, have you ever tried putting a cut swing on them?

This is coming from someone who used to sling hook every club in the bag.  

Might be worth trying.
		
Click to expand...

As much as possible, I would prefer to have the same swing all throughout the set (save for the driver). I think it's just a matter of letting my eyes and brain accept that what I see as open is actually a square club face already.


----------

